# BLCK Vapour - Cape Town are you READY??



## Richio (20/9/18)

_*Volume up & Click Play*_

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/9/18)

What should we expect ? I hope some real mouth watering specials and giveaways

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/9/18)

Richio said:


> *BLCK Vapour Cape Town Store Launch
> 
> Watch this space for more details
> *
> ...



oo hope they are at the launch

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (20/9/18)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/9/18)

So cool @Richio !
Wishing you guys all the best for the launch of the Cape Town store!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (21/9/18)

Gotta love the payline: "Once you go BLCK".

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Richio (25/9/18)

OP Updated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

Who all are coming ??? 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (25/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Who all are coming ???
> 
> Sent from aPhone


I'll get you there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/9/18)

I'll try to make a turn. 
I know @eviltoy will be there for sure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/9/18)

Richio said:


> OP Updated



Oh wow, this is awesome
Wishing you all the best for the launch of the new shop @Richio !
Sounds like its going to be a great day on 29 Sep!

Please take a photo for us and share it here

@eviltoy , @RiaanRed , @Imperator

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/9/18)

what time is who going to be there i will pop in around 1pm i hope need same stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> what time is who going to be there i will pop in around 1pm i hope need same stuff


i was thinking of going around three for the coil making demo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> i was thinking of going around three for the coil making demo


is it at 3 then i will be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (26/9/18)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, this is awesome
> Wishing you all the best for the launch of the new shop @Richio !
> Sounds like its going to be a great day on 29 Sep!
> 
> ...


Will do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brenden (26/9/18)

Excellent service from your staff at this Capetown store !! Very neat chilled cool setup !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

Brenden said:


> Excellent service from your staff at this Capetown store !! Very neat chilled cool setup !!


Store is already open ? 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/9/18)

i thought the opening is Saturday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brenden (27/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Store is already open ?
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Yes it is bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (27/9/18)

Will all the concentrates on the online store be available in store? And if yes will all sizes be available too?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (28/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Will all the concentrates on the online store be available in store? And if yes will all sizes be available too?


@Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (28/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Will all the concentrates on the online store be available in store? And if yes will all sizes be available too?


I hope so bud, will pop in tomorrow to go have a look see

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (29/9/18)

Went in today. Very nice store. The answer to my question was yes. They have everything in store that they have online.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Went in today. Very nice store. The answer to my question was yes. They have everything in store that they have online.



Great to hear @Spyro 
What did you end up buying?
Did you stock up on flavour concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (29/9/18)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Spyro
> What did you end up buying?
> Did you stock up on flavour concentrates?


I restocked my bases and picked up a concentrate that I've wanted for some time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator (1/10/18)

What a day it was! Thanks to all who came through and supported the BLCK Vapour Cape Town Launch. It was a pleasure meeting you all, and chatting with both DIYers, vendors and hobbyists alike. Most of the photos I took were via Instagram stories but I kept a few to show y'all. We had the pleasure of judging a DIY competition, along with Mashrie from Null and the team from Boom Coils. Some very creative recipes, and it seems mango and pineapple recipes were the most popular.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (1/10/18)

Thanks to BLCK and the Opening on Saturday!
Got to meet some more of the team and must say, you guys are a friendly bunch of People!!

And a special thanks to Ayisha (I hope thats the correct spelling?) for your Kindness and sharing your personal Fruit Juice stash with my Daughter 

Also got some goodies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (1/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks to BLCK and the Opening on Saturday!
> Got to meet some more of the team and must say, you guys are a friendly bunch of People!!
> 
> And a special thanks to Ayisha (I hope thats the correct spelling?) for your Kindness and sharing your personal Fruit Juice stash with my Daughter
> ...



what’s in the black box ?


----------



## Dietz (1/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> what’s in the black box ?


Batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Batteries



lol, now i’m going to put batteries in my next order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/10/18)

What are the normal business hours for the store? 

Need to go back after work sometime. 
Also, do you open weekends and if yes till what time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/10/18)

There you go @Spyro *

Retail Store Address (Cape Town) Trading Hours *

74 Loch Road Monday - Friday 11:00 - 19:00

Kenilworth Saturday - 10:00 - 17:00

Cape Town Sunday - Closed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (3/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> There you go @Spyro
> *
> Retail Store Address (Cape Town) Trading Hours *
> 
> ...



Much appreciated, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn (9/6/21)

What happened to the cape town branch?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (12/6/21)

Permanently closed??? What's up?


----------



## Mzr (12/6/21)

Cape Town branch closed end of last month I think it was, I am really going to miss this store always used to get my concentrates and goodies there guess I didn't buy enough to keep him open

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

